# need advice on speakers



## ICMB

recently my speakers and my gaming headset have broken
I cannot decide what I want to get a headset or speakers. In all honesty I would rather get speakers but I do not want to spend copious amounts of money boy i'm willing to use some money but I would like some left over money for a decent cpu cooler.

I have about 200 - 220 $ to spend


----------



## Quiltface

how good of speakers do you want   you can probably get a decent sounding set of speakers (2.1) for like $50


----------



## ICMB

I want good speakers that sound good with music and are good for gaming


----------



## diduknowthat

Do you want 2.0, 2.1 or 5.1 speakers?


----------



## Perkomate

a good 2.0 set is the Creative GigaWorks T40 series II, i'm looking at getting them. They're around $120 here in Aus and have good sound for the price. They're a 2.0 set, so the bass isn't as good as with a subwoofer, but if you don't have room then they're good


----------



## cracker2

Id say get what perkomate said or get a pair or two of jbls.I have a older pair of jbls(pro) and they are pretty loud and crisp for their size.
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l2736&_nkw=Creative+GigaWorks+T40+series+II
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=jb...=jbl+pc&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1311

This site has a alot of audio stuff,and you can build your own if you wanted to.
http://www.parts-express.com/speakers.cfm


----------



## diduknowthat

I would recommend the M-Audio AV40 over the Creative T40. It's a bit more expensive but the sound quality is a lot better. Also it uses larger 4" drivers that reproduce better bass. 

http://www.amazon.com/M-Audio-Studiophile-AV-Powered-Speakers/dp/B000MUXJCO


----------



## Perkomate

are the AV40 reference speakers?


----------



## diduknowthat

Perkomate said:


> are the AV40 reference speakers?



Kind of, they're pretty flat responding and are near-fields.


----------



## Perkomate

might get some of them then. Even though they're more expensive, they seem good.
But would we need a sound card, or would onboard be just fine? Otherwise, all the reviews look good


----------



## diduknowthat

Perkomate said:


> might get some of them then. Even though they're more expensive, they seem good.
> But would we need a sound card, or would onboard be just fine? Otherwise, all the reviews look good



Try it without a sound card, and if you're not satisfied then try it with a good sound card. I'm running them with a Xonar D1 and they sound great.


----------



## ICMB

what is the diff with 2.0 2.1 and 5.1? which is best for gaming?


----------



## diduknowthat

ICMB said:


> what is the diff with 2.0 2.1 and 5.1? which is best for gaming?



The number before the period represent number of speakers. The number after the period represents the number of subwoofers. Thus 2.0 speakers have 2 speakers and no subwoofer. 5.1 speakers have 5 speakers and a subwoofer. 

For gaming generally 5.1 speakers are best. For music 2.0 or 2.1 systems better.


----------



## allen9600

Logitech speakers tends to always be a nice choice for me in gaming speakers. they have nice 5.1 speakers. but if you're looking at 2.0 or a 2.1 speakers than maybe these can do?
http://www.eio.com/p-26112-logitech-980-000402-200w-z623-21-speaker-system.aspx
ive listened through these before and they sounded good.
and im sure with a good soundcard, the quality will definitely improve even more!


----------



## yoyojoe

i vote for the m audio a40's


----------



## linkin

Perkomate said:


> a good 2.0 set is the Creative GigaWorks T40 series II, i'm looking at getting them. They're around $120 here in Aus and have good sound for the price. They're a 2.0 set, so the bass isn't as good as with a subwoofer, but if you don't have room then they're good



For $120 you might as well pick up some used ATH-AD700's like I did. They are great for music and gaming.


----------



## yoyojoe

audioengine makes nice stuff


----------

